# Some pretty wild birds!



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Hey guys! 
I'm visiting Hawaii and there has been so many beautiful birds here!
I felt like some other people might enjoy some photos I took of them!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice variety of birds, do you have a guide that helps to identify the species, the first one appears to be lovebirds, I thought lovebirds were native to Africa, wonder if these are escaped pets.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for showing us your pictures! *


----------



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

I know a few of these birds,


Cody said:


> Nice variety of birds, do you have a guide that helps to identify the species, the first one appears to be lovebirds, I thought lovebirds were native to Africa, wonder if these are escaped pets.


Yes i think the first ones are lovebirds that have escaped and repopulated. 
Some of the the birds here are:
'I'iwi
Lovebirds
Red-crested cardinal 
Zebra dove
Java sparrow 
Common myna


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are so pretty! I love them


----------

